# DTS Export/Import MS-SQL Server 2000



## Ano (13. Okt 2004)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen, wie ich von Java aus den Export von Daten aus einer Tabelle in ein Textfile anstossen kann. (CSV Format) Im Enterprise Manager kann ich ja manuell Tabellen exportieren in einem von mir definierten Format (z.B. erste Zeile Spaltennamen, Semikolon als Trennzeichen und CRLF als Linefeed).
Nun würde ich gerne in Java eine Funktionalität haben, die genau sowas tut, ohne es extra ausprogrammieren zu müssen - sprich einfach nur eine DTS Funktionalität im SQL Server aufrufen.

Hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich 

Danke für jegliche Infos.
Ano


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Okt 2004)

ist doch simpel

```
...
StringBuffer csv = new StringBuffer();
while(rs.next())
{
    csv.append(rs.getString(1)); // TODO Typen
    csv.append(";"); // TODO seperator einstellen
    csv.append(rs.getString(2));
    csv.append(";");
...
    csv.append("\n");
}
```
ist doch gleich "hinprogrammiert" 

da gibts bestimmt irgendwo eine library dafür, aber bis du die gefunden hast und konfiguriert hast und die Doku gelesen hast, ist ein Eigenprodukt schon lange fertig


----------



## Ano (13. Okt 2004)

Hi,
im Prinzip hast Du recht, dass man sowas grundsätzlich auch selbst programmieren kann, aber warum sollte ich das tun, wenn es evtl. schon vordefinierte Funktionalität für genau diesen Fall gibt.
Außerdem hat Dein kleines Beispiel einen ganz gravierenden Nachteil...Du selektierst immer alles als String und schaust nicht, ob es tatsächlich ein String in der DB ist oder ein anderer Datentyp. Das kann dann spätestens beim Import ein Problem darstellen, da Du alle Daten in Deinem File dann in Hochkomma's stehen hast. 
Klar, auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung (rs.getObject() zusammen mit einigen Prüfungen), aber wie gesagt...ich will es nicht unbedingt ausprogrammieren. Habe mir wirklich den Kopf schon selbst über das Erstellen einer solchen Routine zerbrochen und habe auch eine Lösung, nur will ich die nur als letzten Ausweg haben.

Trotzdem Danke,
Ano


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Okt 2004)

ja das sollte ja nur ein Beispiel sein

getInt(..) get Date(..)

das ist doch so einfach, das macht man schneller als ein "Tool" zu konfigurieren


----------

